# SPI-Firewall gut oder nicht?



## fresh_dumbledore (22. März 2009)

Hi,

wir ham jz nen neuen Router: Fritz!Box WLAN 3270 und auf der Herstellerwebsite steht, dass sie eine integrierte Firewall besitzt... "Werkseitig sicher durch WLAN-Verschlüsselung und integrierte Firewal"

eißt das, dass ich die Firewalls auf den Rechnern in unserem Heimnetz deaktivieren kann? (Weil ich nur so auf die anderen PCs zugreifen kann  )


----------



## Thornscape (22. März 2009)

Ja, das ist eine hardwareseitige Firewall deines Routers. Solange keine Ports durchgeschaltet sind, sollte da normalerweise kein Schadcode mehr an den einzelnen Rechnern ankommen.
Viele Softwarefirewalls haben aber auch eine integrierte Programmkontrolle (bei der man also selbst bestimmen kann, welches Programm jetzt beispielsweise Daten senden darf). Das funktioniert dann natürlich nicht mehr.

Des Weiteren: Wenn du auf andere Rechner nur mit abgeschalteter Firewall zugreifen kannst, musst du euren LAN-IP-Bereich in den Einstellungen der Firewall definieren und den Zugriff zulassen. Bei den meisten Firewalls nennt sich das ganze dann "Trusted Zone" oder ähnlich.

Greets, Thornscape


----------



## dot (22. März 2009)

Bei der Router-Firewall wirst du vermutlich keine Kontrolle darueber haben, ob bestimmte Programme in das Internet duerfen oder nicht. Von Auszen bist du aber erst einmal gegen unerwuenschte "Anfragen" abgesichert. Gegen Schadhafte Programme die von Innen eine Verbindung aufbauen, bringt sie dir aber nichts. Musst du also selber wissen, wieviel Schutz di benoetigst


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (22. März 2009)

Also wenn ich nix runterladen würde, sondern mit den PCs immer nur ... z.B. chatte kann ich die FWall der PCs abschalten, richtich? 

Wenn ich allerdings was runterladen, was ein z.B. Trojaner is oder so, dann bin ich genatzt oder? 
Allerdings sollten solche Prog auch von Avira Free erkannt werden ...


----------



## phoenix86 (22. März 2009)

Das mit der SPI-Firewall ist son 2schneidiges Schwert, mein "ehemaliger" 
Netgear-Router wurde deswegen ausgemustert! Weil er bei Onlinespielen wie
zB WoW oder Guild Wars den Ping dermassen gedrückt hat, das meine 
Verbindung zum Spieleserver zwangsunterbrochen wurde!

Auch bei größeren Downloads wurde die Übertragungsrate richtig doll kastriert 
trotz erheblichen Portöffnungen das eigentlich die ganze SPI-Firewall 
abadsurdum führte! Aber ich denk mal das AVM das etwas anders gelöst haben,
könnte! Meine Vorredner haben dir die Funktion ja schon weitesgehend erklärt,
trotzdem würde ich eine Software-Firewall mit kombiniertem Virenscanner 
weiterhin auf dem PC laufen lassen!

MFG phoenix


----------



## fadade (24. März 2009)

Antivirus Program ist sowieso Pflicht, SPI kannste wenn du nix runterlädst auch deaktivieren, aber wer, im Universum, lädt sich nichts runter? ^^


----------

